# Saying goodbye tomorrow...



## 3dognite

From this, nearly 10 years ago:
























































And through the years....


























































To one of the last pictures before he really started losing weight:











My biggest dog will be leaving me forever tomorrow.

He looks like a walking skeleton and all of the bells and whistles that the vet and I have tried didn't work. It's time.

I hope I didn't post too many pictures. To my big dog who has always watched over us and the kids, I will likely never have another dog that I feel this way about. All the seatbelts in my van, all the sandal straps and soles you ate, the drip line destroyed, the neighbor dog, the injuries. You lived life at full-tilt. And you were my best dog. You will be missed.

To everyone on the forum, thank you for the support and advice. I probably won't be on much if at all for quite some time. Just seeing pics of GSD's makes me cry right now.


----------



## Heidigsd

I am so sorry


----------



## NancyJ

I am so sorry for you. Have a really special day today.


----------



## shepherdmom

I'm sorry. :hugs:


----------



## JohnD

Very very hard thing to do..
It's very loving on your part..

Good Luck.


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry, their lives are never long enough


----------



## FrankieC

I'm sorry as well  Those pictures are amazing. Thank you for sharing and God bless.


----------



## 3dognite

Thanks so much everyone. This is never an easy choice, they never have been. 

Thanks for your support.


----------



## GatorDog

I'm so sorry


----------



## Courtney

Thank you for posting the pictures of your handsome boy...a true family companion & protector. We want to celebrate the life of this beautiful boy and send him away from this world to the next with so much love.

These GSD take their jobs very seriously and I believe they continue to watch over us.

Take care and we look forward to seeing you again on the forum when your ready.


----------



## BellaLuna

I'm so very sorry


----------



## gail2

So very sorry to hear. My heart is with you and your big boy (((((


----------



## Cugeorge

I am so sorry.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

So very sorry, hold onto the fact that your handsome boy will be waiting for you someday at the bridge.


----------



## Loneforce

I am sorry for your loss  Enjoy your boy today and let him know you will see him again.


----------



## blehmannwa

What a well loved dog.


----------



## meldleistikow

What a handsome dog. So sorry.


----------



## GusGus

I am so sorry, it looks like he had a wonderful life with you. Shall he wait in peace at the bridge for you.


----------



## Daisy

I'm so sorry, they are never with us long enough. The pictures show a wonderful portrait. Praying for peace, strength and comfort for you.


----------



## Zeeva

Remember one thing. It's never forever.

Keep us posted. If you need support let us know. We are here for you. Best wishes to you. 

P.S. Love the picture of your pup chasing the bubble c:.


----------



## Sunflowers

I am so very sorry. It seems to go by so very fast. It is a real shame that they live such short lives, but it looks to me as if your pup had a wonderful one.
Sending strength for you tomorrow. Have a really good day with him today.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

If he only knew one thing...he knew his pack loved him. It breaks my heart to see your pictures, but it's so clear that you truly loved and cherished his short time with you. I hope you are blessed with another beautiful, faithful, loving member of your pack.


----------



## Bear GSD

I'm so sorry that you and your family had to make this hard decision.
We can never spend enough time with the ones we love so dearly. 
Rest in Peace sweet boy. Big hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## katdog5911

So hard to make these decisions. The time goes by so fast. I hope you have an extra special day with your special boy. The pictures were wonderful. He looks like quite a character. And he looks well loved! RIP.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Gorgeous... so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Lilie

Big hugs to you.


----------



## Shaolin

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss. Remember him in health always.


----------



## breyer08

I am so sorry.  He is absolutely beautiful, and he obviously had a beautiful life with you.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I am so sorry, they are never with us long enough


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry.While it is the kindest gift we can give it is the hardest. Take care. I try to remind myself that where our beloved pups wait for us they are strong ,healthy and can do anything again.


----------



## 3dognite

Thanks all. Based on his incredible muscle mass loss, lack of appetite in spite of 2 b12 shots per week, distended belly, lack of circulation and swollen rear feet and legs, the vet was 99% sure that it was advanced cancer, likely stomach or intestinal. He was shocked to see how far he'd gone down so fast since he last saw him.

He did his trademark "Rebel yell" that he was named for as he was injected and just went to sleep with his head on his leg, like he was out sunbathing in the yard. 

Other than the day I sent my husband off to Iraq for a deployment, that was the toughest day ever.

My watcher is gone. He will be sorely missed.


----------



## TrickyShepherd

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Rebel was a very handsome guy! You can tell he was loved.

RIP Rebel.


----------



## doggiedad

sorry for your loss but you know you're doing what's right.


----------



## GatorBytes

Terribly sorry...:wub:

RIP baby doggie


----------



## Padster13

Sorry bud


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fade2Black

Sorry for you loss. RIP good boy..... Having been through that nightmare I can get ill even thinking about another person having to do it.... There should be a rule a pet gets to be around as long as you are....


----------

